# Google maps (Android) night mode



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Does anyone know how to disable the dark-themed "night mode" of Google Maps on Android devices? I don't mean the adaptive screen "brightness" setting where display brightness goes down, but rather the black theme that Google Maps takes on.

I've looked through the phone settings, Google Maps settings, and even with developer-mode enabled, and I find no setting for this.

Thank you


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

seems to be no option, is always automatic


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Does anyone know how to disable the dark-themed "night mode" of Google Maps on Android devices? I don't mean the adaptive screen "brightness" setting where display brightness goes down, but rather the black theme that Google Maps takes on.
> 
> I've looked through the phone settings, Google Maps settings, and even with developer-mode enabled, and I find no setting for this.
> 
> Thank you


Use waze


----------

